# Pulsar '99



## Stefan1069 (4. August 2003)

Hallo 

Ein Kumpel von mir fährt ein '99 Pulsar . jetzt ist sein Dämpfer defekt und er will einen neuen aktuellen Dämpfer einbauen . 
Welcher Dämpfer ist derzeit am ehesten zu empfehlen ? 
Ich dachte der DT Swiss oder doch ein Fox ? 
Von den Rock Shox halte ich aufgrund der haltbarkeit ( ist der dritte defekte SID in meinem Bekanntenkreis ) nicht mehr viel . 
Hat Bergwerk tests mit verschiedenen Dämpfern gemacht und mit welchen Ergebnissen ? 

Gruß 
Stefan


----------



## AnthonyXIV (5. August 2003)

Hi Stefan, 

Bergwerk gibt grundsätzlich keine Empfehlungen bezüglich der Parts... das soll jeder selbst entscheiden. Beim Pulsar passen alle 190mm Dämpfer rein, so daß die Auswahl groß ist! Ich habe jedoch irgendwo gehört, dass DT Swiss ganz gute Dämpfer bauen soll!  


Bergwerk Manufaktur - Faszination des Rahmenbaus

AnthonyXIV


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pueppchen (5. August 2003)

hi,
stehe grad vor dem selben problem mit meinem kurare:
wollte eigentlich den fox float rl fahren - den gibt es aber gar nicht in 190mm sondern nur in 200mm. nur die ava-version ist in 190mm verfügbar. habe mich jetzt für den dt swiss 210l entschieden. soll grössere luftkammer haben, etwas besser gedichtet sein und vor allem kannst du durch die kugelköpfe an den enden einen schaden durch nen verwundenen hinterbau ausschliessen.
ich werd mir das ding jetzt in den nächsten tagen mal bestellen.

gruss

ingo


----------

